# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας!!
Ειδα τα παπαγαλακια μου να ζευγαρωνονται!
Εκανα οτι χρειαζεται ,εβαλα βιταμινες στο νερο και σουπιοκοκαλλο,δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου!
Τα ειδα χθες το πρωι πριν παο σχολειο!
ΘΑ μπορουσατα να μου πειτε σε ποσο καιρο περιπου θα εχω αυγουλακια
Η γιαγια μου τα ειδαι να ζευγαρωνουν και πιο μετα !
Εχω ακουσει οτι βατεβωνται πολλες φορες την μερα!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πρωτα πρεπει να εχεις σωστη διατροφη και να αλλαζεις τακτικα νερο......Για τον καιρο δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος .

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το αλαζω το νερο καθε μερα που προσθετω καινουρια βιταμηνη!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ καλα κανεις για την βιταμηνη να μην τα πιραζεις πολυ ομως..!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενοειτε !
Μονο για βιταμηνη!!
Αν και σημερα προσπαθησε να την ξαναζευγαρωση μπροστα μου!
Και επωσε κατω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

να του βαλω κατι στην φωλια ? πχ. πριονιδι λιγο!!

----------


## COMASCO

μμμ...αρχικα θα σε παρακαλουσα!αν ειναι δυνατον να κανεις πιο συγκεκριμενο το τιτλο του αρθρου σου!γιατι το ζευγαρωμα ειναι κατι γενικο!βοηθησε λιγο ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους και τους διαχειριστες επισης!!
τωρα στο θεμα μας!!με σουπιοκοκκαλο και βιταμινες θα πας για γεννα??τα φρουτα?τα λαχανικα?η αυγοτροφη?ή εστω βραστο αυγο??χαθηκαν?δεν τα δινεις!χωρις σωστη προετοιμασια θα εχεις προβλημα πολυ πιθανο ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑΣ!ειδες την θυληκια να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο??
επισης για ενα ατομο που ειναι αρκετα παλιος οπως εσυ!!διακρινω καποια ''σφαλματα'' που δεν τα δεχομαι!!!...οπως δεν ξες οτι βατευονται πολλες φορες την ημερα και κυριως το πρωι-πρωι...κτλπ??τεσπα...σου παραθετω ενα αρθρο που θελω να κατσεις και να το διαβασεις!οριστε το αρθρο:http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...s-Undulatus%29
Υ.Γ ΟΛΑ αυτα τα λεω ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικα!!για το καλυτερο των μικρων μας!ελπιζω να μην γινει καποια παρεξηγηση ...!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κατ' αρχας παναγιωτη, επρεπε να κανεις απο ενα μηνα πριν την καταλληλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια και να τα ετοιμασεις για αναπαραγωγη, διαφορετικα μπορει να σου κανουν ασπορα αυγα ή καθολου σωστη αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αμα μπορεις βαλε θα ειναι και πιο ανετα για το θυληκο!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

> κατ' αρχας παναγιωτη, επρεπε να κανεις απο ενα μηνα πριν την καταλληλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια και να τα ετοιμασεις για αναπαραγωγη, διαφορετικα μπορει να σου κανουν ασπορα αυγα ή καθολου σωστη αναπαραγωγη!


Ηθελα να το πω αυτο αλλα με προλαβες!!!! Ναι τι διατροφη του εχες κανει πιο πριν???

----------


## COMASCO

> να του βαλω κατι στην φωλια ? πχ. πριονιδι λιγο!!


επισης οπως ξες!!τα budgie δεν θελουν απολυτως τιποτα να βαλεις στην φωλια τους!!και να πας να βαλεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το βγαλουν εξω!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> μμμ...αρχικα θα σε παρακαλουσα!αν ειναι δυνατον να κανεις πιο συγκεκριμενο το τιτλο του αρθρου σου!γιατι το ζευγαρωμα ειναι κατι γενικο!βοηθησε λιγο ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους και τους διαχειριστες επισης!!
> τωρα στο θεμα μας!!με σουπιοκοκκαλο και βιταμινες θα πας για γεννα??τα φρουτα?τα λαχανικα?η αυγοτροφη?ή εστω βραστο αυγο??χαθηκαν?δεν τα δινεις!χωρις σωστη προετοιμασια θα εχεις προβλημα πολυ πιθανο ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑΣ!ειδες την θυληκια να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο??
> επισης για ενα ατομο που ειναι αρκετα παλιος οπως εσυ!!διακρινω καποια ''σφαλματα'' που δεν τα δεχομαι!!!...οπως δεν ξες οτι βατευονται πολλες φορες την ημερα και κυριως το πρωι-πρωι...κτλπ??τεσπα...σου παραθετω ενα αρθρο που θελω να κατσεις και να το διαβασεις!οριστε το αρθρο:http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...s-Undulatus%29
> Υ.Γ ΟΛΑ αυτα τα λεω ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικα!!για το καλυτερο των μικρων μας!ελπιζω να μην γινει καποια παρεξηγηση ...!!!


Παραξηγηση δεν γινεται ΠΟΤΕ
Το ξερω οτι βατευονται πολλες φορες την ημερα και ιδικα πρωι-πρωι (εμενα βατευτικαν 8:00 οταν τα ειδα μπορει να το ειχαν κανει και πιο νωρις λιγικα)
ΚΑι ναι δινω μονο αφτο που τρωνε ,μαρουλι,και θα δωσο και αυγο

----------


## Giwrgos13

> μμμ...αρχικα θα σε παρακαλουσα!αν ειναι δυνατον να κανεις πιο συγκεκριμενο το τιτλο του αρθρου σου!γιατι το ζευγαρωμα ειναι κατι γενικο!βοηθησε λιγο ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους και τους διαχειριστες επισης!!
> τωρα στο θεμα μας!!με σουπιοκοκκαλο και βιταμινες θα πας για γεννα??τα φρουτα?τα λαχανικα?η αυγοτροφη?ή εστω βραστο αυγο??χαθηκαν?δεν τα δινεις!χωρις σωστη προετοιμασια θα εχεις προβλημα πολυ πιθανο ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑΣ!ειδες την θυληκια να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο??
> επισης για ενα ατομο που ειναι αρκετα παλιος οπως εσυ!!διακρινω καποια ''σφαλματα'' που δεν τα δεχομαι!!!...οπως δεν ξες οτι βατευονται πολλες φορες την ημερα και κυριως το πρωι-πρωι...κτλπ??τεσπα...σου παραθετω ενα αρθρο που θελω να κατσεις και να το διαβασεις!οριστε το αρθρο:http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...s-Undulatus%29
> Υ.Γ ΟΛΑ αυτα τα λεω ΠΑΝΤΑ φιλικα!!για το καλυτερο των μικρων μας!ελπιζω να μην γινει καποια παρεξηγηση ...!!!


Πολυ σωστα ειπες Αλεξανδρε!!! Πρεπει να του δινεις τα παντα! Εκανες Διατροφικη προετοιμασια??? Α και να σερωτησω κατι ..τι πηρες πρωτα το αρσενικο-θυληκο??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> επισης οπως ξες!!τα budgie δεν θελουν απολυτως τιποτα να βαλεις στην φωλια τους!!και να πας να βαλεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το βγαλουν εξω!!!


Το ειχα κανει με πολυ λιγο πριονιδι και το πεταξε εξω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Πολυ σωστα ειπες Αλεξανδρε!!! Πρεπει να του δινεις τα παντα! Εκανες Διατροφικη προετοιμασια??? Α και να σερωτησω κατι ..τι πηρες πρωτα το αρσενικο-θυληκο??


Εκανα πρωετοιμασια και το Θυλικο πηρα πρωτο!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

> επισης οπως ξες!!τα budgie δεν θελουν απολυτως τιποτα να βαλεις στην φωλια τους!!και να πας να βαλεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το βγαλουν εξω!!!


Γι'αυτο Αλεξανδρε εχεις δικιο...Εχω μπατζι και νομιζω οτι θα το ζευγαρωσω σε λιγο καιρο..Για το πριονιδι το εχω ακουσει και μ το εχουν πει και εκτροφεις γι'αυτο το λεω !! Αλλα εκανα λαθος!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το εχω κανει και εγω και τιποτα! Δεν το θελουν
Κανει μονη της τρωγοντας τον πατο του κλουβιου!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Κρατησες καραντινα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο και το εξετασε!~!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...s-Undulatus%29
Αυτο το αρθροτο εχω εκτιπομενω σε ενα μποκ και το ξερω απεξω

----------


## COMASCO

> Εκανα πρωετοιμασια και το Θυλικο πηρα πρωτο!!


θα σε παρακαλουσα αν γινεται!να μας την ελεγες!!
κατι ασχετο:πριν λιγο καιρο δεν εχασες τον δια?που ηταν ζευγαρακι με ενα αλλο;;ποτε πηρες το αρσενικο!!(κραταμε καραντινα 40 μερες)..βαλε και την διατροφικη προετοιμασια αλλες 40!!μεχρι να γνωριστουν θελει 30 μερες τουλαχιστον να ειναι μαζι!!συνολο 120 μερες=3 μηνες
τον δια τον εχασες στις 15 αυγουστου περιπου.(http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%CE%B9!!/page5 
οποτε κατι δεν θα εκανες...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Καραντινα ομως??  Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> θα σε παρακαλουσα αν γινεται!να μας την ελεγες!!
> κατι ασχετο:πριν λιγο καιρο δεν εχασες τον δια?που ηταν ζευγαρακι με ενα αλλο;;ποτε πηρες το αρσενικο!!(κραταμε καραντινα 40 μερες)..βαλε και την διατροφικη προετοιμασια αλλες 40!!μεχρι να γνωριστουν θελει 30 μερες τουλαχιστον να ειναι μαζι!!συνολο 120 μερες=3 μηνες
> τον δια τον εχασες στις 15 αυγουστου περιπου.(http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%CE%B9!!/page5 
> οποτε κατι δεν θα εκανες...


Ηταντον αυγουστο που τον εχασα :sad: 
και το θυλικο μολις ειδε το αρσενικο αμεσως αρχισε να το φιλαει 
απο την 2φτερη κιολας μερα

----------


## Giwrgos13

θελει πολλα ομως οπως ειπε ο Αλεξανρος!! Ειναι καπιοι μηνες!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΑΑΑ και εχω πει οτι δεν εκανα καραντινα επηδη το ειδε ο γιατρος το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος αλλα το πηρα απο εμπιστο ανθρωπο
Εντοπισα κατι στα ποδια του και του εβαλα αμεσως επιθολ(πολυ λιγη)και ολα μια χαρα

----------


## COMASCO

> και το θυλικο μολις ειδε το αρσενικο αμεσως αρχισε να το φιλαει 
> απο την 2φτερη κιολας μερα


βεβαια δεν ειμαι απολυτος οτι ΠΑΝΤΑ γινεται αυτο...δηλαδη να γνωριστουν θελει μερες..!γιατι εχω ακουσει και διαφορα περιστατικα!!
τεσπα...την διατρ.προετοιμασια πες μου οταν μπορεις!
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυγοτροφη αλλα οχι πολυ λογο ζαχαρης,λαχανικα και κυριος μαρουλι επιδη δεν τρωνε τιποτα αλλο,και την τροφη με τα σπορακια
Να πω οτι την πρωτη μερα το τσιμπαγε λιγο αλλα μετα οκ

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τρωνε πολλα δες αυτο το λεει *Για να διασφαλίσουμε την σωστή ανάπτυξη αλλά κ την καλή υγεία τους θα πρέπει να τους προσφέρουμε μία ισορροπημένη κ με ποικιλία διατροφή.Εκτός από το μίγμα σπόρων κατάλληλο για το μέγεθός τους, χρειάζονται βιταμίνες κ μέταλλα τα οποία θα πρέπει να προσλαμβάνουν μέσα από φρέσκα φρούτα κ λαχανικά.Τα φρούτα που συνήθως προτιμούν είναι το μήλο, η μπανάνα, τα σταφύλια, το ακτινίδιο, ενώ αγαπημένα τους λαχανικά είναι το καρότο, το μπρόκολο κ το μαρούλι.Επίσης για πρόσληψη ζωικής πρωτεΐνης θα πρέπει να τους δίνουμε βραστό αυγό, ή αυγοτροφή, σε συχνότητα ανάλογη με τις ανάγκες της κάθε περιόδου. Μία φορά την εβδομάδα για περίοδο συντήρησης κ συχνότερα για την πτερόρροια κ την αναπαραγωγή.Απαγορευμένες τροφές είναι η σοκολάτα, το αβοκάντο, το αλκοόλ, ενώ επίσης θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται το σκόρδο, το κρεμμύδι κ οι τροφές που περιέχουν λακτόζη.

*

----------


## COMASCO

> λαχανικα και κυριος μαρουλι επιδη δεν τρωνε τιποτα αλλο


δοκιμασε να τα δωσεις σαν παιχνιδακια!!εμενα δεν ετρωγαν τιποτα!τις πρωτες μερες ανταποκριση 0...μετα τα εκανα σε στυλ παιχνιδιου!τα κρεμουσα κτλπ...το αποτελεσμα?τωρα τρωνε τα παντα σαν τρελα!!οχι σε ολα σαν τρελα αλλα τρωνε(εχουν καποιες προτιμησεις)!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Thanks Θα το δοκιμασω!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Τρωνε πολλα δες αυτο το λεει *Για να διασφαλίσουμε την σωστή ανάπτυξη αλλά κ την καλή υγεία τους θα πρέπει να τους προσφέρουμε μία ισορροπημένη κ με ποικιλία διατροφή.Εκτός από το μίγμα σπόρων κατάλληλο για το μέγεθός τους, χρειάζονται βιταμίνες κ μέταλλα τα οποία θα πρέπει να προσλαμβάνουν μέσα από φρέσκα φρούτα κ λαχανικά.Τα φρούτα που συνήθως προτιμούν είναι το μήλο, η μπανάνα, τα σταφύλια, το ακτινίδιο, ενώ αγαπημένα τους λαχανικά είναι το καρότο, το μπρόκολο κ το μαρούλι.Επίσης για πρόσληψη ζωικής πρωτεΐνης θα πρέπει να τους δίνουμε βραστό αυγό, ή αυγοτροφή, σε συχνότητα ανάλογη με τις ανάγκες της κάθε περιόδου. Μία φορά την εβδομάδα για περίοδο συντήρησης κ συχνότερα για την πτερόρροια κ την αναπαραγωγή.Απαγορευμένες τροφές είναι η σοκολάτα, το αβοκάντο, το αλκοόλ, ενώ επίσης θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται το σκόρδο, το κρεμμύδι κ οι τροφές που περιέχουν λακτόζη.
> 
> *


Εχω και αφτο το αρθρο στο μλποκ μου και ξερω τι πρεπει να τρωνε.
Φιλικα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μολις τωρα ειδα την φωλια τον παπαγαλων και μεσα ειχε ενα πολυ μικο ΑΥΓΟΥΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος και περιμενω να γεννησει το δευτερο πως και πως !!!
Ολοη μρα κλοσαει το ιδη υπαρχον αυγο!!!
Περιμενω την ωρα τις εκολαψης!!!!
 :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι νεα απο τα πουλακια σου? εκαναν κι αλλο αυγο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι χθες εκαναν το δευτερο!!
κραταω ημερωμινια γεννησης ολων!!
Ειμαι πολλυ ενθουσιασμενος!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Με το καλο!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τπτ!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Χθες εκανε 3ο αυγοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

βαλε και καμια φωτογρσφια παναγιωτη.. οταν γεννηθουν οι νεοσοοι!  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Παναγιώτη προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς περισσότερο να έχουν την ησυχία τους και να μην τα μετακινήσεις απο το μέρος που είναι και η φύση θα κάνει το θαύμα της... Μολης βγει ο πρώτος μπομπειρας μην ξεχάσεις το βραστώ αβγουλάκι 12-13 λεπτά βράσιμο!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν τα μετακινω καθολου !!!
Σε λιγο ανεβαζω φοτο τους με τα αυγα!
Να σας πω ανεβαζω βιντεακι που θα σας αρεσει (εκπληξη) και πιστευο οτι θα δειτε οτι τον αρσενικο δεν τον εχοχλει καθολου η φασαρια!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωριστε η φοτο (το βιντεο ανεβενει)!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα σας αρεσειιιι!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΤΑΤΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ  Ν

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ ¨παθιασμενο¨βιντεο φιλαρακι!!!! Μαλλον θα ναι για μετα τις 12!!!!!  :winky:  Να σαι καλα και να τα χαιρεσαι παντως.!!!! :Cool0037:

----------


## COMASCO

χαχαχα!αγριο εεε?και να φανταστεις αυτα το επαναλαμβανουν συνεχεια αλλα κραταει λιγο!αυτα δεν σταματανε!χαχαχα...αντε με το καλο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ειναι για μετα τις 12 και για ανηλικους ανω τον 18!!
αφτο το καουν πολλες φορες την μερα και μποστα μου !!
Εμεις μιλαμε και αυτος τον χαβα του :Ρ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Σημερα εκανε το5 ΑΥΓΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!
δεν ξερω ποσα θα κανει εχω διαβασει οτι καινουν 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12!!
ελιπχω να μην φτασει 12 γιατι θα τα συντιρισει δυσκολα και πολλα δεν θα επιχησουν!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν έκανε άλλο αυγό τώρα περιμένω με αγωνία την εκκόλαψη!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εαν δεν κανω λαθος εχουν περασει 15 ημερες απο τη γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου, και η διαρκεια επωασης των αυγων διαρκει 17 ημερες αρα περιμενεις σε λιγες μερες αυγο, σωστα? παναγιωτη, εχεις ελεγξει εαν τα αυγα ειναι ενσπορα ή οχι?

----------


## panos70

14 ημερες ειναι η διαρκεια επωασης

----------


## panos70

Για καναρινια για παπαγαλους δεν ξερω

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανο δες εδω τι λεει σχετικα με την διαρκεια επωασης: http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?cat=8

*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ:* 17 ημέρες.

----------


## mitsman

> πανο δες εδω τι λεει σχετικα με την διαρκεια επωασης: http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?cat=8
> 
> *ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ:* 17 ημέρες.


Εχουμε το καλυτερο πανελλαδικα αρθρο για τα budgie και μου βαζεις βρε Νικο αθλια αρθρα με λινκ??????

χι χι χι

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*




Αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Εχουμε το καλυτερο πανελλαδικα αρθρο για τα budgie και μου βαζεις βρε Νικο αθλια αρθρα με λινκ??????
> 
> χι χι χι
> 
> *Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει!!!


Ζητω συγνωμη mitsman, δεν σκεφτηκα να ψαξω πληροφοριες για μπατζι μεσα απο το φορουμ ο χαζος!  :: 
τωρα αυτο, Αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει!!! το νοημα δεν το καταλαβα:/ 

τελως παντων, ο Παναγιωτης μου εστειλε pm και μου ειπε πως κατι εχει γινει και δεν μπορει να δημοσιευσει τιποτα, επισης εκανε οωσκοπηση οπως μπορουσε και ειδε νευρα σε ενα μονο αυγο.. Επισης σε ενα δεν μπορουσε να διακρινει καλα διοτι δεν περνουσε καλα το φως μεσα..

----------


## mitsman

> Αν δεν παινεψεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει!!! το νοημα δεν το καταλαβα:/


Αν δεν ελεγα για το αρθρο που εχουμε στο φορουμ μας θα πεσει να με πλακωσει το φορουμ





> , ο Παναγιωτης μου εστειλε pm και μου ειπε πως κατι εχει γινει και δεν μπορει να δημοσιευσει τιποτα


το κοιταμε τεχνικα!!





> εκανε οωσκοπηση οπως μπορουσε και ειδε νευρα σε ενα μονο αυγο..


μερα με την μέρα πιστευω θα γεμισουν και τα αλλα με φλέβες

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> μερα με την μέρα πιστευω θα γεμισουν και τα αλλα με φλέβες


Το ιδιο του ειπα κι εγω pm, θα περιμενουμε για νεοτερα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το προβλημα φτιαζτικε!!Ευχαριστω τους διαχιριστες!!
Διεκρινα σημερα και σε δευτερο αυγο νευρα!!
Τα υπολιπα ειναι υγρο μεχρι την μεση!!
απο την γεννηση του 1ου αυγου περασαν 20 μερες οποτε υπολιγιζω στην αλλη εβδομαδα να εχω το 1ο πυλακιιιι!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Σημερα ειδα στην φωλια και ειχε μεσα ενα πολυ μικρο... ... ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  Ι
Χαιρομε παρα πολυυυυυυυυ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου! βαλε και καμια φωτογραφια!

----------


## geog87

μπραβο Παναγιωτη!!!περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα βάλω σήμερα !!!! 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια
Τώρα να βάζω φρέσκο αυγό κάθε μέρα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ναι! ή και μαλακη αυγοτροφη! και να ελεγχεις τη φωλια αρκετα συχνα ωστε να τσεκαρεις εαν οι γονεις ταιζουν καλα το μικρο σου ή οχι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*για τη μαλακη αυγοτροφη δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος.. θα σου απαντησουν οι πιο εμπειροι! επισης το αυγο να το δινεις καλα βρασμενο.. 15 λεπτα το πολυ και φρεσκο καθε μερα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΝΑι ετσι κανω παντα!!
Τα ειδα πριν λιγο και οι γονεις το ταιζαν το μωρακι!
Ειναι πολυ γλυκοοοο!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τα λογια δεν μας φτανουν! θελουμε φωτογραφιες!  :Happy0064:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα βαλω αλλα δεν με αφηνει να τραβηξω το θηλικο!!
το κλωσαει σεινεχειαα!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωριστεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα!!! με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!!!!

----------


## geog87

Παναγιωτη με το καλο στο κλαδι!!!!!

----------


## olga

Να το χαίρεσαι Παναγιώτη!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πολυ γλυκο! ελπιζω να δουμε και τα αλλα συντομα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα ανεβασω φοτο και με τα υπολιπα οταν βγουν απο τα αυγουλακια τους!!!
Αντε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραιος!!! Πολυ καλα Παναγιωτη!!! Καλη επιτυχια και καλη εκολαψη!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!
Σημερα βγηκε και το δευτερο πουλακιιιιιι!!!!
ΜΕχρι τωρα 2-5!!
Καλα παμε μεχρι τωρα!!!

----------


## babis100nx

καλη επιτυχια και καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου ρε Πανο φαινομενο.... να σου ζησουν τα πουλακια σου.... με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα και αυτα στο κλαδι!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω!!!αντε με το καλο και τα υπολιπα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Για την ωρα δεν εχει βγει αλλο πουλακι !!
Αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι δεν εχω ξαναδει καλυτερους γονεις!!!
Ο αρσενικος μολις ακουει τις φωνες απο τα πουλακια αμεσως τρεχει στην φωλιαα και προσπαθει να ταισει αφτος τα μωρα κανοντας στην ακριη το θηλικο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωριστεεεε πριν λιγο ειδα και το 3ο ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ
Πιστεβω 3στα 5 ειναι αρκετα καλα για πρωτη γεννα!!!!!!

Δεν μπορουσα καλυτερη γιται σηνεχεια τα κλωσαει!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Να σου ζησουν!!!! με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυυυ!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Θα γεμισει κλουβια το σπιτι σου! Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ολα σε 1 κλουβι θα τα εχω!!
Ευχαριστω με το καλο!!

----------


## Athina

Πανέμορφος ο γονιός!Με το καλό έξω από την φωλιά η τριάδα!!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!  :Happy:   :Youpi:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ παδιαα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν εβγαλε αλλα πουλακια!!
Τα αλλα αυγα ειναι ασπορα  :sad:  αλλα πιστεβω για 1η γεννα 3-5 ειναι μια χαρα!!!!
Τωρα διαδοχικα η ηλικια τους ειναι 
1ο αβγο 23/10
2ο αυγο 25/10
3ο αυγο 27/10
4ο αυγο 29/10
5ο αυγο 1/11 

Και τωρα η εκολαψη εγινεε :

1ο αυγο 13/11
2ο αυγο 15/11
3ο αυγο 17/11


Και η ηλικια τους:

1ο πουλακι 10 ημερων 
2ο πουλακι 8 ημερων
3ο πουλακι 6 ημερων

Σε λιγο ανεβαζω και φοτο και βιντεο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εδω ταιζουν το μεγαλητερο απο τα πουλακια!!!

Εδω κοιμουνται (νομιζω) ολα μαζι!!

Και εδω η μαμα τα κλοσαει!!

το βιντεο επηδη αργει να ανεβαι σε λιγο θα το βαλω!!

----------


## geog87

μπραβο ρε Παναγιωτη!!!!ωραιες εικονες!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω!!


Ωριστε και το βιντεο!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> Ευχαριστω!!
> 
> 
> Ωριστε και το βιντεο!!!!!!!


Παναγιωτη τι γλυκο βιντεακι!!!ειναι τελειο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Μπορω να καθαρισω την φωλια γιατι ειναι πολυ βρομικια και μυριζει ή να μην τα πηραξω ακομα!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Στο επανω ξεχασα ερωτιματικα!! :Ρ
Μπορω να καθαρισω την φωλια γιατι ειναι πολυ βρομικια και μυριζει ή να μην τα πηραξω ακομα????

----------


## lagreco69

Μπορεις Πανο αλλα οχι αποψε! αυριο απο το μεσημερι και μετα καλυτερα, για τα εχει ταισει νωριτερα. βαλε τους νεοσσους σε ενα μπολ με μπολικο ακατεργαστο πριονιδι και προσοχη στα ρευματα αερα!! και καθαρισε την οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Πως θα τους ποιασω ?? Φοβαμε λιγο!!
:Ρ:Ρ

----------


## lagreco69

> Πως θα τους ποιασω ?? Φοβαμε λιγο!!
> :Ρ:Ρ


Αμα φοβασαι καλυτερα!! να μην τους πειραξεις!!!! περιμενε καμια 10ρια ημερες ακομα, που θα εχουν μεγαλωσει και αλλο και θα ειναι πιο ευκολο να τους πιασεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενταξη!!
Πηστευω ειναι καλυτερα!!

----------


## demis

Παναγιωτη κανε λιγο υπομονη και τα δικα μου (κοκατιλακια)  στις 10 μερες αρχιζε να μυριζει η φωλια και μαλιστα τα εχω και  στο δωματιο μου αλλα εκανα υπομονη μεχρι να αρχιζει το ζευγαρι να τα αφηνει λιγο εστω και 10λεπτο μονα στη φωλια. Σε αυτη την ηλικεια τα ζεσταινουν κ εστω κ ενα λεπτο να τα παρεις απο τη φωλια θα στρεσαριστουν πολυ πιστευω οι γονεις. Τα δικα μου απο τοτε που γινανε 15 ημερων αρχισα να καθαριζω τη φωλια και μεχρι τωρα που ειναι 25 ημερων περιπου  εχω καθαρισει 4 φορες τη φωλια και τωρα οι γονεις μπαινουν μονο για ταισμα οποτε δεν εχουν προβλημα. Απλα τις προαλες ο χαζος ενω τα ειχα εξω και τα τρια για να καθαρισω τη φωλια πηγα δυο λεπτα στο μπανιο κ προλαβε η θυλικια κ μπηκε στη φωλια νομιζε πως ειχαν θαυτει στο πριονιδει κ αρχσε να χτυπιεται για ν ξεθαυσει τα μικρα και μιλαμε για μικρα που τοτε ηταν 20 ημερων το μικροτερο φαντασου! Φαντασου τι θα κανει η δυκια σου αν δει πως τα πηρες απο τωρα γενικα μ αφηνει να τα πιανω κ να τα παιρνω απλα παντα αφηνω μεσα το  ενα και δεν εχουν προβλημα μ αφηνουν να τα πιανω και μπροστα τους πλεον χωρις να εχουν κανενα προβλημα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οποτε η υπομονη ειναι αρετη!!
Θα περιμενω και οταν βγουν απο την φωλια θα την καθαρισω η οταν μεγαλωσουν αρκετα ωστε να μπορω να τα βγαλω
γιατι τωρα ειναι μονο δερμα με πολυ λιγο χνουδακι!!
να ρωτησω κατι αλλο?
μπορω να αλλαξω κλουβι !!!!
Εγω πυστευω οχι αλλα θελω και την γνωμη των εμπηρων!

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι ακομα, το νεο κλουβι, θα φερει στρες!! και θα την πληρωσουν τα μικρα, περιμενε πρωτα! να μεγαλωσουν και να τρωνε μονα τους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ ευχαριστω!!!

----------

